# Jubilee River Pagent



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was down in London for the Jubilee celebrations last weekend and noticed that the fishing industry was not represented among the working boats, I would have thought one or two inshore boats or crabbers might have been in the line up. Did anyone else notice this, or just me.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A flat iron collier would have been nice too, but maybe they're hard to come by these days.

John T


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

hi
also not a word about the sailing barges it said last evening in my local paper the BBC had over 2500 complaints about the commentary being very drab and ill informed 
regards 
granty


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe there was a lot wrong with the whole Pagent. no fishing vessels, thames barges (both types). The pool could have been filled with sailing dinghy's with colored sails. The different organisation who work on water could have passed row of ships ie RNLI, Water Police, University RN and pilot boats The Queen could have stayed in the Britannic launch which seems quite comfortable I understand she has a rain cover . and landed them on H M S Belfast in better conditions for transfer. The BBC should have done a better study of the craft on the river.


----------



## Garethed (Oct 26, 2008)

The BBC coverage of the pageant had no serious marine commentary whatsoever. For a country like ours with a very important maritime heritage, this is not acceptable. It was kiddies TV, and the BBC bosses should be in the Tower.


----------

